# Would you like to see your star player in the NBA or stay local?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

For the international members here: 

Just a question that I thought was interesting, I guess it applies to all international talent. Would you rather have a player like Bargnani stay local and play in the Euroleague, become a star and where you can constantly monitor his play or would you prefer them to go to the NBA where they could potentially become an NBA star, but would somewhat be out of reach?

There is always the chance that the player would simply become a bench player or someone that doesn't even play. I know it's tough to be a fan of a young NBA prospect because unless they are drafted really high, there is a good chance they'll sit on a NBA bench for 1-5 years before getting significant time all the while, they could be playing much more for a local team.

Your thoughts?

Stuart


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

I would rather have them to stay local (euroleague) - watching games (and favorite players) on tv can't be compared to watching them live in a sports hall.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

A star in NBA of course! Here in Italy (where soccer rulez) we need it badly... 

Go Andrea! :banana:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

A star in the NBA, if promised, can do a lot for the country and the star's exposure... but finding a international star is tough. For every Nowitzki, Yao, Pau, Nash, AK, Tony Parker, and Manu, you have a Lampe, Nachbar, Kasun, Araujo, and Wang Zhizhi, who sit the bench and don't get any playing time. These guys could be starring for their local teams.

I know, if I was a fan of Slovenian players, that I would hate seeing Udrih, Vujacic, Boki and Nesterovic riding the bench in the NBA when they could be doing well in a local league. 

Just a thought.

Stuart


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bogut's our star player, and knowing the guy and seeing him locally a lot before he left for the u.s i really preffer to see him in the nba.
does bball good here in aus


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

s a b a s 11 said:


> I know, if I was a fan of Slovenian players, that I would hate seeing Udrih, Vujacic, Boki and Nesterovic riding the bench in the NBA when they could be doing well in a local league.
> 
> Stuart


 you read my mind 

moreover, i think that having a lot of players in nba isn't so good for NTs, I mean look at Slovenian NT, we have lots of nba players but we suck at Euro championships; or serbian team - every year more nba players and every year they play worse at international championships (euro, world, olimpycs,...), on the other hand, teams like lithuania, greece, italy, who haven't got players in nba, they win championships... wierd, huh? (ok, lithuania before this season)


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Matej said:


> you read my mind
> 
> moreover, i think that having a lot of players in nba isn't so good for NTs, I mean look at Slovenian NT, we have lots of nba players but we suck at Euro championships; *or serbian team - every year more nba [/B]players and every year they play worse at international championships (euro, world, olimpycs,...), on the other hand, teams like lithuania, greece, italy, who haven't got players in nba, they win championships... wierd, huh? (ok, lithuania before this season)*


*

yeah, because our top NBA players don't play for the NT, simple as that.*


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

it doesnt matter, cause really you get to watch them on tv and in the offseason they come back and play for their countries in the world championships so either way its good


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

chn353 said:


> it doesnt matter, cause really you get to watch them on tv and in the offseason they come back and play for their countries in the world championships so either way its good


That's a good way to look at it and a good attitude. I know growing up, if Isiah Thomas went to Israel to play, knowing that I wouldn't get to see him play as often as I would if he played for Detroit, that would kill me. I couldn't imagine him going there to sit the bench as a lot of Euro players have done (Oberto, Delfino, Diaw before the Suns etc) Same thing with Arvydas Sabonis, when he left the Blazers and played a couple seasons with Zalgiris, I was unhappy. Even though Sabas was playing, he wasn't available for me. 

Stuart


----------

